# setting clock on 2004 XTerra



## ladiehawke (Jan 6, 2018)

Just bought a 2004 XTerra in great shape. But cannot figure out how to set the clock! The "clock" button will 1) show the time 2) flash the hour number and 3) turn off as I push the button successively. When the hour button is flashing, nothing happens when I then push ANY other button on the sound system. I am used to Toyotas but nothing that works on Toys seems to work on the XTerra. Any suggestions?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

On some, when the hour or minute is flashing, you turn the dial, and on others, you press the forward and reverse arrows. If you still can't figure it out, try going to the "knowledge base" at NissanHelp.com and there is a section that has downloadable owner's manuals. If there's one for your vehicle, download it and the info should be in there.


----------



## Marissawright99 (Jan 15, 2020)

You have to have the radio off, then hold the menu button until the hour flashes, then set it using the seek/track up/down arrows, then menu again for minute. Then menu to exit.


----------

